
Job applicants rejected by flawed AI screening system - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/TheWrongNoel/status/1194842728862892033
======
waymore84
I don't believe this to be a bad thing. It adds a random shuffle to your inlet
that is fair and unpredictable.

